# Wtb plow



## Plavo (Jan 30, 2012)

Looking for a plow setup for a Kawasaki Prairie (yr 2000), price and location?
Im in NE Ohio


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

I would try Tractor Supply.


----------



## fishincontrol (Jul 9, 2009)

Look at moto alliance. I got a great deal on one even during winter.


----------



## JD123 (Jan 13, 2017)

You may look at ATV plow brands like Warn and Snowsport.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Snow or Garden plow?


----------



## Plavo (Jan 30, 2012)

Snow plow....SOLD


----------

